# Invitation: Ride on the Sierra Gorda of Queretaro



## Mithrandir (Nov 25, 2010)

Riders,

Apr 2-3 will be a ride-camping trip to the Sierra Gorda of Queretaro, starting from San Joaquin downhill to the Ex-Convento de Bucareli (distance 30 Km, height 2416m to 1335m).

On day two, an uphill from Bucareli to Pinal de Amoles (distance 23 Km, height 1335m to 2650m). Trucks will be picking up dead bodies among the uphill.

This is a friends/family trip, with no singletracks (shame!) and basically dirt roads all the time to allow trucks with some rider's families to follow up. Trucks can take the dirt roads (they also have to cross the river) and cars have to round by pavement. Most of the crowd will be leaving from Queretaro and San Juan del Rio.

If anyone is interested PM me...


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Mithrandir said:


> Riders,
> 
> Apr 2-3 will be a ride-camping trip to the Sierra Gorda of Queretaro, starting from San Joaquin downhill to the Ex-Convento de Bucareli (distance 30 Km, height 2416m to 1335m).
> 
> ...


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Entiendo que la noche del sábado 2 se acampara en el Ex-convento ?, si es así , entonces hay que llevar el equipo de acampar en una camioneta de apoyo , si ?

the last biker


----------



## Mithrandir (Nov 25, 2010)

the last biker said:


> Entiendo que la noche del sábado 2 se acampara en el Ex-convento ?, si es así , entonces hay que llevar el equipo de acampar en una camioneta de apoyo , si ?
> 
> the last biker


En efecto, el equipo de acampada es requerido, aunque la camioneta (y chofer respectivo) no es, hasta ahora, totalmente necesario. Si hay espacio con alguna de las camionetas existentes se puede simplemente integrar en alguna de ellas para asegurar transporte y el auto personal se queda el alguna de las ciudades de partida.

Si se puede aportar una camioneta y un chofer, más que mejor... O más mejor, pa' entendernos pronto.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Mithrandir said:


> En efecto, el equipo de acampada es requerido, aunque la camioneta (y chofer respectivo) no es, hasta ahora, totalmente necesario. Si hay espacio con alguna de las camionetas existentes se puede simplemente integrar en alguna de ellas para asegurar transporte y el auto personal se queda el alguna de las ciudades de partida.
> 
> Si se puede aportar una camioneta y un chofer, más que mejor... O más mejor, pa' entendernos pronto.


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ta´gueno , enterado.


----------



## Mithrandir (Nov 25, 2010)

*Some souvenirs from the trip...*

Some souvenirs from the trip...

Some of the views (we were down there, and even lower!... and even upper!!):

























Part of the crew:









The support team:









The logistics required:
https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5099/5590806579_623feca4a9_b_d.jpg

Nothing like some ancient ruins to sleep next at:


----------



## JackStephen (Jun 29, 2010)

Damn... Pics are amazing! I really wanted to join but my wife had some other plans. Next time maybe


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Mithrandir said:


> Some souvenirs from the trip...
> 
> Some of the views (we were down there, and even lower!... and even upper!!):
> 
> ...


----------



## eyderman (May 13, 2004)

*San Joaquin - Bucareli*

Hace dos semanas tuve la dicha de rodar en esa zona.

Nosotros también salimos de San Joaquín a Bucareli el sábado, y el domingo de regreso a San Joaquín.

La ida fue principalmente por vereda técnica, muy rodable y megadivertida, y despúes sobre el cause del río Estorax, que se cruza inumerables veces.

El regreso fue 100% por terracería,

Excelentes paisajes.

Ampliamente recomendada!

Saludos!

Eyder
www.PrydeCycles.com.mx


----------



## Mithrandir (Nov 25, 2010)

eyderman said:


> Hace dos semanas tuve la dicha de rodar en esa zona.
> 
> Nosotros también salimos de San Joaquín a Bucareli el sábado, y el domingo de regreso a San Joaquín.
> 
> ...


Share the GPS route!!


----------

